# DejaVu all over again - Natura Recalls all dry products yet again



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

All Natura dry products with a date code of June 10, 2014 and earlier are recalled including treats. 

Voluntary Recall Information ? Natura Pet Products


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> All Natura *dry* products with a date code of June 10, 2014 and earlier are recalled including treats.
> 
> Voluntary Recall Information ? Natura Pet Products


 
Please note she said *DRY*.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

<sigh> Thank you. I'm just finishing my last bag of Innova Prime from between the recalls. Luckily I had added TOTW as a second rotation for dry, so now I'll switch to that until this one blows over.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

heavy sigh. My cats loved the EVO dry but I got a coupon for a free replacement bag after the last recall, but there was not a local store that carried it any longer so the coupon expired. I'm over it. I've been buying Blue Buffalo indoor formula and they love it. Bye-bye Natura.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Came into the store today and heard about it.... Very disappointing because I've stood behind them since P&Gs buy out but two recalls in like two months?? Come on..... Stores are like gonna stop carrying their product if they don't watch out..... Hugely disappointing for me because they are like my go to product to sell.... Now I don't have a favorite.... Ugh :|







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Again huh? I can see a lot of people turning off the food now. Once in a while I'm fine with recalls... it happens, but this is really close together.

What are some other low carb dry foods? EVO is the only one I know of...


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Nutrisca just came out with a really decent dry cat food. The only other ones I know of for sure is Annamaet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Ugh!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Carmel said:


> What are some other low carb dry foods? EVO is the only one I know of...


Go Fit & Free is 11% on a DM basis, I think EVO is 7%. I think that's as close as I've seen. Nutrisca has significantly lower protein (38%) and fat (16%), although fiber is higher...but in general way heavier carb load. Annmaet is better than Nutrisca, but not as close as Go!


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

I only feed 5-10 pieces of Evo as a treat per day, but 2 recalls in a few months is annoying. I called and spoke with a CSR and she said look for bags with dates after June 10, 2014. Another voucher coming in the mail. Ugh




doodlebug said:


> Go Fit & Free is 11% on a DM basis, I think EVO is 7%. I think that's as close as I've seen. Nutrisca has significantly lower protein (38%) and fat (16%), although fiber is higher...but in general way heavier carb load. Annmaet is better than Nutrisca, but not as close as Go!


The Go Fit and Free food looks decent, but according the their nutrient analysis, the carbs on a DM basis are 15.78, unless I am reading it wrong. Still, not horrible.
http://www.petcurean.com/nutrient-profiles/GO-FF-CTD-CF.pdf


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MB70 said:


> The Go Fit and Free food looks decent, but according the their nutrient analysis, the carbs on a DM basis are 15.78, unless I am reading it wrong. Still, not horrible.
> http://www.petcurean.com/nutrient-profiles/GO-FF-CTD-CF.pdf


Oops...you're right. I was looking at %energy from carbs. Still it's as close to EVO that there is.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What about the Nature's Variety Instinct kibble? I've been led to understand they have a pretty low carb product.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's pretty impressive carb count for dry food. Lots of wet food is higher than that.

When I look at the carbs from the guaranteed analysis I get ~10%...? I guess the PDF has differing info, but I can't open it for some reason.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> What about the Nature's Variety Instinct kibble? I've been led to understand they have a pretty low carb product.


Natures Variety uses high ash meats.... For cats that's not really ideal.... I like Annamaet because they specifically use low ash meats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, what is high ash meat? Natures variety is the other kibble without potatoes. While looking around for another kibble, I found there Instinct range and the price is near Acana, so ok with me, but realised the kibbles are coated with raw dehydrated powder. Not sure if I should be overly concerned about cos I'm not comfortable feeding anything raw to fiv+ kitty.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

This is really disappointing to me. I can give a company the benefit of the doubt on one recall, but this issue coming so soon after the other one gives me pause. The only products I use from EVO are canned ones, but I still think I'm going to give them a pass until they get their quality control issues under control, as I'm not feeling confident in their products right now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Blakeney Green said:


> This is really disappointing to me. I can give a company the benefit of the doubt on one recall, but this issue coming so soon after the other one gives me pause. The only products I use from EVO are canned ones, but I still think I'm going to give them a pass until they get their quality control issues under control, as I'm not feeling confident in their products right now.


This is the 4th recall since March...the emails I've sent to my customers with the recall notices are dated 3/19, 3/29, 4/19 and today.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> This is the 4th recall since March...the emails I've sent to my customers with the recall notices are dated 3/19, 3/29, 4/19 and today.


FORTH?! That's unacceptable. I wouldn't feed my cat that food if you paid me!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

snowy said:


> Sorry, what is high ash meat? Natures variety is the other kibble without potatoes. While looking around for another kibble, I found there Instinct range and the price is near Acana, so ok with me, but realised the kibbles are coated with raw dehydrated powder. Not sure if I should be overly concerned about cos I'm not comfortable feeding anything raw to fiv+ kitty.


High ash means they use a whole lotta bone and not a lot of meat... You can tell its high by how high the calcium is. And the fact they don't even list ash on the bag..... The low ash foods I know of are Annamaet, Fromm, and Dr Tims.... High ash contributes to kidney failure.... And we all know for cats urinary problems are a big issue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm done as well with Natura! My kitty has found another kibble she likes even better - Nutromax Natural Choice - and it's helping control her fur balls as well. I'm hesitant to even donate the Natura vouchers to an animal shelter at this point.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's stressing me out a little now. I know they haven't recalled canned but that's a LOT of quality control issues in a short time...... Looks like I'm losing Merrick AND Evo. Those were two major things in my rotation.....

California Naturals is a Natura so I'll have to remove that (besides, it gives them some RANK and HORRIBLY stanky poops).

I guess I'm headed back to the drawing board and adding to the cat food column in my budget (and taking it OUT of my food column) for a while until I figure something out.


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

MowMow said:


> It's stressing me out a little now. I know they haven't recalled canned but that's a LOT of quality control issues in a short time...... Looks like I'm losing Merrick AND Evo. Those were two major things in my rotation.....


When I spoke to a CSR yesterday, I asked about their canned foods since I feed the 95% Chicken and turkey, and she said it's canned at a different facility using an entirely different process. I hope so! 

As far as the new Merrick goes, I have bought the chicken pate and turkey pate, and they are a _huge_ hit here. I was feeding the BG before.
But maybe you were feeding the Quail? Then I understand the frustration.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MowMow said:


> that's a LOT of quality control issues in a short time


To be clear...it's the same quality control issue that they just can't seem to get a handle on.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@MB70 - I realize it's a different plant, they stressed that in the beginning of these issues. It just doesn't sit well with me that in 3 months they can't get this mess cleaned up. It doesn't say good things about them, imo.

Doodelbug - I know, as I said above.. I just don't like that they can't seem to get their act together now. 

I was a hardcore supporter despite this and despite the company change..... it's starting to shake my trust way to much.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

penny1956 said:


> I'm done as well with Natura! My kitty has found another kibble she likes even better - Nutromax Natural Choice - and it's helping control her fur balls as well. I'm hesitant to even donate the Natura vouchers to an animal shelter at this point.


Nutro was the one who killed all the dogs and cats on their last recall.... I wouldn't touch them with a 50 foot pole.... Same reports have been popping up very recently in consumer affairs too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

MowMow said:


> It's stressing me out a little now. I know they haven't recalled canned but that's a LOT of quality control issues in a short time...... Looks like I'm losing Merrick AND Evo. Those were two major things in my rotation.....
> 
> California Naturals is a Natura so I'll have to remove that (besides, it gives them some RANK and HORRIBLY stanky poops).
> 
> I guess I'm headed back to the drawing board and adding to the cat food column in my budget (and taking it OUT of my food column) for a while until I figure something out.


It's stressin me out a lot too now... I don't think Im going to buy their cans anymore.... My guess is with this recall again they are gonna go under.... How can they recover from having 3 in like two months??!! That's unacceptable... I think Natura is going bye bye.... Which is sad... The reign of Evo will be no more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MowMow said:


> I was a hardcore supporter despite this and despite the company change..... it's starting to shake my trust way to much.


Me too, but I'm starting to look for alternatives for my customers and it's not likely that I'll bring them back. Between my pet store owner's message board and a bunch of other industry people I've been talking to...I suspect that this one is the last straw for most independents. 



Zilla said:


> I think Natura is going bye bye.... Which is sad... The reign of Evo will be no more


With P&G behind them do you really think they'll go under? As I said above, the independents will drop them and it will be their excuse to take EVO into big box stores.


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> With P&G behind them do you really think they'll go under? As I said above, the independents will drop them and it will be their excuse to take EVO into big box stores.


Great point! I've always been surprised that P&G didn't put them in the big box stores when they took over. I know Petsmart sells Innova, but it seems EVO is their flagship line. More exposure = more sales. This latest recall will hurt them. I know my 2 stores I go to are dropping them, at least their dry dog and cat food.


----------



## Iluvanimals (Jan 6, 2013)

So are people deciding not to even feed the canned anymore? Because I use the Innova, Evo, and California Natural all in my rotation and my cats really like them, but I don't know what to do now. I don't know if I should even feed the cans I have left


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Me too, but I'm starting to look for alternatives for my customers and it's not likely that I'll bring them back. Between my pet store owner's message board and a bunch of other industry people I've been talking to...I suspect that this one is the last straw for most independents.
> 
> 
> 
> With P&G behind them do you really think they'll go under? As I said above, the independents will drop them and it will be their excuse to take EVO into big box stores.


Well I mean Natura is still an individual brand. If they lose a TON of customers because of the crazy amount of recalls they had will P&G still keep them up and running?? I don't know what's gonna happen but I can picture that happening.... Its all about moolah profit with them :| I mean I hope they get their act together and don't go under but do I believe P&G should be in the premium pet food business? No.... Like I said I don't think I'm gonna buy their cans anymore or recommend them because how can you talk good about a company who was bought out by P&G and has recently had 3 recalls in two months?? You just can't....  huge bummer for me. I haven't heard if my store is going to drop them or not. We carry all their lines and its basically our number one seller.... I think they are on the fence about what to do... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Iluvanimals said:


> So are people deciding not to even feed the canned anymore? Because I use the Innova, Evo, and California Natural all in my rotation and my cats really like them, but I don't know what to do now. I don't know if I should even feed the cans I have left


I have three large cans left, and I'm going to go ahead and use them since there's no indication there's anything wrong with them. I don't see any point in throwing away what is more than likely perfectly good food.

That said, I don't plan to buy any EVO or other Natura products in the near future, simply because at the moment I do not have confidence in the company's quality control standards and procedures.

I am entirely open to changing my mind in the future, and if Natura can manage to go for awhile without having issues I would add their food back into my rotation.

As things stand right now, though, I don't feel I can trust them with my cats' well-being.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Blakeney Green said:


> I am entirely open to changing my mind in the future, and if Natura can manage to go for awhile without having issues I would add their food back into my rotation.
> 
> As things stand right now, though, I don't feel I can trust them with my cats' well-being.


Very much ditto to that..... I dont know what is a trust worthy company?? None of them lol however I recently got this from Evangers... Despite the claims of them stealing utilities or whatever it was.... True or not... This looks pretty good to me. I emailed to ask about the ash content of the dry food which is about 6% by the way a very good number. Bout to jump on the Evangers boat.... lol Anyways he gave me this little tid bit: 

WHY CHOOSE EVANGER'S?
* We own our own production facility
* Made and sourced in the USA (90% of all of our ingredients sourced within 50 miles of our plant)
* No ingredients from China
* Over 75 Years in business
* Never had a recall on any of our products
* Only Privately/family owned and operated pet food cannery left in the US
* Woman owned
* Utilize fresh meat we get locally that we pick up with our own vehicles
* All fresh meats comes from "Human grade", USDA approved facilities
* Utilize 100% "Human grade" meat
* Free Range, Cage Free, 100% vegetarian fed, Grass Feed meats, Wild caught Salmon
* Additive free: No added salt, sugar, colorants, etc.
* Hormone and antibiotic free, GMO, no steroids or other growth stimulants
* No byproduct, fillers, corn, wheat or soy or salt
* Fortified with Chelated minerals, and probiotics(dry foods)
* Animals raised in a humane manner
* Customers phone calls are answered by knowledgeable staff on the first ring
* We are ecologically conscious of our environment and give back to the community
* Pets love it!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Go Fit & Free is 11% on a DM basis, I think EVO is 7%.


I can't find this Go! product at my local mom & pop shop, who I try to support. Is this more of a regional offering? I don't know if they'll special order it for me. They wouldn't with Halo canned because they said they didn't have enough customers that would buy it.

I try not to order pet food online if I can buy it locally. But right now, my kibble rotation is down to TOTW only and my cats don't like the Orijen.


----------



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Iluvanimals said:


> So are people deciding not to even feed the canned anymore? Because I use the Innova, Evo, and California Natural all in my rotation and my cats really like them, but I don't know what to do now. I don't know if I should even feed the cans I have left


I too have both Evo/Innova in my rotation and plan on sticking with them. As long as the wet doesn't get a recall we're good. Believe me, if the dry has had this many issues I'm almost positive whomever is testing that dry plant has also visited the wet plant.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

NebraskaCat said:


> I can't find this Go! product at my local mom & pop shop, who I try to support. Is this more of a regional offering? I don't know if they'll special order it for me. They wouldn't with Halo canned because they said they didn't have enough customers that would buy it.


No it's not regional...Go! has national distribtion, they are owned by Petcurean (the same company that owns Now!) and are out of Canada. It will depend on their distributor whether they can just order one of the small size bags (4lb), they come in a bale of 6 but some distributors will break it up for a small up charge (50 cents), others will only sell it by the bale. The 8 lb bag can be ordered one at a time. 

On the Halo...yes, if you're not willing to buy the whole case, then they'd be stuck with it if it doesn't sell...just like the bale of Go. I understand their problem well...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Zilla said:


> WHY CHOOSE EVANGER'S?
> * We own our own production facility
> * Made and sourced in the USA (90% of all of our ingredients sourced within 50 miles of our plant)
> * No ingredients from China
> ...


Even if it's totally "innocent", their "use" of quotations or "scare quotes" around "Human Grade" gives me the "Heebie-jeebies".


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Even if it's totally "innocent", their "use" of quotations or "scare quotes" around "Human Grade" gives me the "Heebie-jeebies".


Lol yea I'm not sure why they put that in quotations.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sticking up for EVO in any way but from what I have read and what I was told on the phone, they found ONE batch of food on April 3rd that tested positive for Salmonella, they then decided to recall everything to be on the safe side. At least they are trying to make it right, they are losing mega business and money with refunds and free vouchers. Hope they get it right! I won't stop feeding the canned, it hasn't changed a bit since P&G took over, that I can see.

Recalls happen. My car was recalled for a faulty shift cable, I couldn't put it in park and almost got killed! Jeep just recalled 2.7 million vehicles in the US. It happens. I realize when it's your pet, it's a whole different story. It's up to the consumer to decide if they are comfortable feeding the food to their pets. :blackcat


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Zilla said:


> Lol yea I'm not sure why they put that in quotations....


Because it isn't true?  The important thing to take away from that is that the only companies allowed to claim human grade _finished_ product, which is something humans could eat matching with our food guidelines, is Honest Kitchen and Weruva. Evangers may get good meat (and I imagine at least some other pet foods do as well), but the rest of what they use or the way they process it causes its end result to _not _be human grade. So that whole claim is sort of pointless to me. They're also the company that was facing lawsuit issues with terrible smells coming from their plant (so not too sold on what's going on in there) along with some other shady stuff.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I wanted to add, but it was too late. 

As far as EVO goes I will keep buying the canned food. It's at a different facility, isn't it? So, I'm not going to blame the whole company for the actions of only one side of it. I'd rather they be preventative in the recall than let something slide until it's too late. Plus, while it _is_ salmonella, how dangerous is this to most normal healthy people or pets? Pets especially should be able to handle it normally, shouldn't they? At least they're testing their foods... I tend to wonder about companies that have been around forever and never had a recall. Have they really had nothing wrong, ever?


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Go Fit & Free is 11% on a DM basis, I think EVO is 7%. I think that's as close as I've seen. Nutrisca has significantly lower protein (38%) and fat (16%), although fiber is higher...but in general way heavier carb load. Annmaet is better than Nutrisca, but not as close as Go!


 I recall on a diabetic cat forum several years ago, a vet said she got a sample of dry Evo tested and the carb level in the sample was 13 or 14% - twice as high as that 7% it supposedly was. 
Maybe there is a lot of variation between batches. either that or a variation between the marketing and the truth.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Carmel said:


> I wanted to add, but it was too late.
> 
> As far as EVO goes I will keep buying the canned food. It's at a different facility, isn't it? So, I'm not going to blame the whole company for the actions of only one side of it. I'd rather they be preventative in the recall than let something slide until it's too late. Plus, while it _is_ salmonella, how dangerous is this to most normal healthy people or pets? Pets especially should be able to handle it normally, shouldn't they? At least they're testing their foods... I tend to wonder about companies that have been around forever and never had a recall. Have they really had nothing wrong, ever?


Yea.. I've wondered about the sketchy things I've read about Evangers... I am a little wary. However my cats really like their chicken licken cans! 

Yes the Evo cans are supposedly made in different facilities.... I just don't know whether to trust them anymore or not. There's other good cans available. Like Hounds and Gatos and Evangers.... Evangers in ten cents cheaper per ounce too.... So I think I will kick Evo out of my rotation. There's to much fat in them for my little boy anyway. He's chunky and I'm trying to make him slimmer lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Jacq said:


> Even if it's totally "innocent", their "use" of quotations or "scare quotes" around "Human Grade" gives me the "Heebie-jeebies".


Because "human grade" doesn't have an official definition in the pet food industry. They're referring to their starting meat ingredients and by defining them as being USDA approved it means the meat starts out as being fit for human consumption. Since their manufacturing plant doesn't follow the appropriate processes for being human grade, their end product cannot be labeled as such.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MB70 said:


> Not sticking up for EVO in any way but from what I have read and what I was told on the phone, they found ONE batch of food on April 3rd that tested positive for Salmonella, they then decided to recall everything to be on the safe side. At least they are trying to make it right, they are losing mega business and money with refunds and free vouchers. Hope they get it right! I won't stop feeding the canned, it hasn't changed a bit since P&G took over, that I can see.
> 
> Recalls happen. My car was recalled for a faulty shift cable, I couldn't put it in park and almost got killed! Jeep just recalled 2.7 million vehicles in the US. It happens. I realize when it's your pet, it's a whole different story. It's up to the consumer to decide if they are comfortable feeding the food to their pets. :blackcat


My issue is that they've done this 4 times in 3 months. They obviously can't get control of it and I see that as big problem. I only feed an occasional can of cat food so it's not a big worry for me personally. But as a pet food store owner I first worry about my customers pets. In addition, the amount of work a recall creates each time it happens is huge. Not to mention the financial aspects, right now I have several thousand dollars tied up due to this latest recall. That's why a lot of small stores will be dropping it.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> My issue is that they've done this 4 times in 3 months. They obviously can't get control of it and I see that as big problem. I only feed an occasional can of cat food so it's not a big worry for me personally. But as a pet food store owner I first worry about my customers pets. In addition, the amount of work a recall creates each time it happens is huge. Not to mention the financial aspects, right now I have several thousand dollars tied up due to this latest recall. That's why a lot of small stores will be dropping it.


Ditto... Something is going on with them. I just asked my manager today if we were thinking about dropping Natura. Since I guess we own our distributor too we arnt going to be dropping them she said. They are our number one seller..... Though after this I don't know that they will still be that :| 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I will NOT be buying EVO again. In 2010, I bought it a lot, and I got an email about a class action settlement a while back. I didn't think anything of it, and this week I got a $43 check from Natura pet foods from the settlement. I do not remember the particulars of the class action suit. Now we have the recalls again. I am done with them. Where are people supposed to redeem these vouchers when the food is not the shelf anyway? Let their food go to the big box stores if it survives at all!
Long live Dave's Pet Food!


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

JulieC said:


> Long live Dave's Pet Food!


Dave's makes excellent canned food , wish he'd make a grain free dry !!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am sure Dave will give in and make a grain free dry soon.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The lawsuit was over using the words "human grade". The food wasn't, and they've since removed the suggestion that it is.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Evanger's was sued for that? I know that Natura was, but don't remember Evanger's being involved too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope, not that I'm aware of anyway, I was replying about Natura from this post:



JulieC said:


> I will NOT be buying EVO again. In 2010, I bought it a lot, and I got an email about a class action settlement a while back. I didn't think anything of it, and this week I got a $43 check from Natura pet foods from the settlement. I do not remember the particulars of the class action suit.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Evanger's was sued for that? I know that Natura was, but don't remember Evanger's being involved too.


I think it was for like their plant supposedly stealing electricity or something?? Something like that I'm not sure.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I just don't get why they're still having issues. The issue in the last recalls was in the drying chamber. Apparently the unit didn't open or something and couldn't be fully cleaned. They supposedly fixed that and went from shutting down and doing a full clean and sanitize every two weeks to shutting down for two hours every day to fully clean and sanitize. A coworker of mine was flown to Omaha to tour the plant a few weeks ago and was really impressed by their procedures and the quality of the ingredients. However, I'm wondering where this salmonella is coming from if the plant really is being cleaned daily. Are the ingredients coming in contaminated? Doesn't make sense. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

You would think there would be quality checks before sending out any product, but I guess it just isn't worth it monetarily. But I would hope that p&g would do something big after this to avoid further destroying their reputation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> You would think there would be quality checks before sending out any product, but I guess it just isn't worth it monetarily. But I would hope that p&g would do something big after this to avoid further destroying their reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


P&G doing the right thing.... That'll be the day... Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

So what are you all using until this blows over? I have a bag of EVO that was bought long before the recalls started, but it is getting low. Gazoo gets no more than a tablespoon a day, usually only a couple of times a week depending on how many calories are in the can of wet food we're using that day. So the bag will last a LONG time. He really likes it, but I don't know if we can wait this out.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I went to my local mom & pop shop and told them I wasn't going to be buying the Innova Prime dry anymore and right now I only have TOTW in my rotation. I told him I like low carb (preferably grain-free but not required), and high protein and good list of ingredients. Most importantly I want something my cats will like - they're picky and I want them to enjoy their foods.

He gave me three samples of dry foods - one Acana (I think Grasslands), one Orijen Cat and Kitten, and one Fromm (he didn't have sample sizes for the low carb Fromm so he gave me the Duck ala Veg). We started our taste testing last night with the Fromm and the girls love it, but I need to research the nutrition of it.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Lucas718 said:


> So what are you all using until this blows over? I have a bag of EVO that was bought long before the recalls started, but it is getting low. Gazoo gets no more than a tablespoon a day, usually only a couple of times a week depending on how many calories are in the can of wet food we're using that day. So the bag will last a LONG time. He really likes it, but I don't know if we can wait this out.


I was feeding EVO to my dog. And he's now getting wellness core. Working well for us. It gives him a tiny amount of gas, but I'll deal with that. The EVO dry gave my cats really smelly poops. They get... Whatever quality food is on sale, LOL. I always switch it up so they don't become picky.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> He gave me three samples of dry foods - one Acana (I think Grasslands), one Orijen Cat and Kitten, and one Fromm (he didn't have sample sizes for the low carb Fromm so he gave me the Duck ala Veg). We started our taste testing last night with the Fromm and the girls love it, but I need to research the nutrition of it.


Is he just giving you random food?  It's all higher quality ingredients for sure, but Fromm in particular isn't low carb compared to several foods except Surf & Turf, but it has fish as the first ingredient. What it does have working for it is that it's never had a recall. Arcana is from the same company as Origen but higher in carbs. I'd check out Instinct chicken. Even Blue Wilderness has lower carbs than what your were given (in regards to Arcana and Fromm), at a better price too. There's also Pinnacle Peak, Wysong Epigen (90 being the best) and Young Again but I've never seen them in stores around here.

Look for foods 40-50% protein. That shows a higher likelihood that it has closer to 10-20% less carbs than most foods.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never bought Natura or Well Pet products, even though so many people like them. And I never will. SO these recalls don't affect me at all. 

Orijen, Acana, Fromm, First Mate and Horizon are the only dry foods my dogs and cat get (cat gets only Orijen dry, as I feed him mostly canned and raw foods)


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

This thread seems to have gone quiet after June 23. I'm reviving it just to see what other folks who use Evo dry, as I do, are going to use as a substitute. I see Go and Blue Wilderness mentioned. My independent store recommended Wysong, which one person here mentioned, and another independent store I went to suggested Orijen, which was much more expensive than the Evo dry had been.

My guys stopped liking the Evo wet about six months ago, I have no explanation for it since they were not picky eaters. But they have loved the Evo dry for lunch, so I want a high quality, high protein, low carb substitute.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

My cats have decided they don't like the Nature's Variety Instinct chicken dry after eating 1 12# bag and 1/2 of another 12# bag...ugh.
They scarfed down the Young Again zero carb samples I got so I ordered an 8# bag but at $49 for 8#, this may end up being a treat.
Not sure what to do...I'm still trying to get them to eat canned.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I changed from Innova Prime Dry to Taste of the Wild Rocky Mountain and I'm also sampling Orijen Cat & Kitten. In terms of high protein/low carb, they're not quite at the same level as the EVO or Innova Prime, but they seem to be good quality foods without as many recalls. (Both do contain fish, though, if that's a concern for you.)


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. On Orijen, did some quick online research, and some seem to think Orijen changed its formula recently. Also, you are right, I do try to avoid fish altogether. Wysong seems to get good reviews and is high in meat protein. I don't understand, though, why it is for both dogs and cats. I had always thought the formulas were different, at least for the taurine, maybe other ingredients. Still looking for multiple recommendations of the same brand of dry kibble (I feed wet twice a day, this is just their lunchtime snack).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

NRD said:


> On Orijen, did some quick online research, and some seem to think Orijen changed its formula recently.


Orijen did change their formula recently...it happened when they went to the new packaging. The main change was that they eliminated potato and are using lentils instead.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

This is kind of a shame. I wanted to try EVO wet but all the recalls and stuff( from what I'm reading an alarming number) i'm not sure I want to give them my money. My search for more wet foods continues...


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

It has been a month now, any word on this? Have they solved the problem? Have they started production back up? Our bag is getting low.


----------



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Torbie said:


> This is kind of a shame. I wanted to try EVO wet but all the recalls and stuff( from what I'm reading an alarming number) i'm not sure I want to give them my money. My search for more wet foods continues...


The Evo wet has always been fine. Dry has been the only concern, they are also made in 2 different plants. If the dry plant has had this many issues i'm sure the wet plant has been thoroughly inspected as well. No need to worry.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Lucas718 said:


> It has been a month now, any word on this? Have they solved the problem? Have they started production back up? Our bag is getting low.


We got the Evo line back in my store yesterday... Not sure where you are located but its back here in Anaheim, CA


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm on the other side of the country, but that is good news. Hopefully it will show up here soon.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My distributor is expecting to get it back in stock next week but will be limiting quantities until they're in full swing production. So the New England area will start seeing it on shelves by the end of next week or early the week after. 

I spoke with a P&G rep earlier this week. He said the problem was in their cleaning process. They have huge vats that the "batter" is mixed in before it's extruded. The cleaning method for the last 15 years (I think that was the number he used...long time anyway) has been high pressure hot water. Over time, sludge built up in hard to reach areas. 

They have changed the cleaning process over to an alcohol based fluid that disinfects and evaporates. This is the current state of the art process. They're planning to make a video about it and post it on their website.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm wondering why people are sayin orijen has hih carb... the dog food is 80% meat... I assumed the cat food is he same. I highly doubt evo is any better. .. not that I would ever feed that food anyway. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would not call Orijen high carb, but it is quite a bit higher than EVO. Orijen protein, fat, fiber & moisture add up to 9% less than EVO. If we assume that the vitamins and minerals are about the same, then that 9% is carbs.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Another one?! I've never fed this for long, but very glad I have other options


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No...this thread is from the recall a month ago.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

i know its mostly dry food but i'm still scared ordering evo can food cause of the recalls its like i'm paranoid my cat likes beef flavor evo can food and it saddens me that i am to scared to order it for her. thankfully i still have 1 can of evo left that i got before all this recall happen and still good too. but what else is there that is actually beef flavor?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Risami said:


> but what else is there that is actually beef flavor?


Merrick's new cafe line has a beef (it used to be cowboy cookout, not sure if they changed the name).
Ziwipeak, Nature's variety, By Nature, Pure Vita, Precise holistic, Hound & Gatos, Weruva brand Steak Frite, and Pride by Instinct all have beef varieties.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I went to a new pet supplies store near me called Pet Supplies Plus where I found EVO wet cat food. I saw they were advertising the Dry in their flyer as well so I guess the recall is just about over. Nice to find a local place I can buy it btw..


----------

